

Best custom ROM for Galaxy S3 - Josh_Polsky

Looking for opinions here: I&#x27;ve got an S3, I&#x27;ve put CM and Slim on my phone, and just seeing if you all can tell what your experiences are, as I always like to hear from people, as opposed to read in an article somewhere. I personally didn&#x27;t like CM&#x27;s Kit Kat, but Slim has a nice one. Now I&#x27;m going to try out ARHD. What do you all like the best?
======
doubt_me
[http://forum.xda-
developers.com/galaxy-s3-t-mobile/developme...](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/galaxy-s3-t-mobile/development)

I use Stock Mod Rom myself

I don't actually care for themes and fancy stuff I just want something with a
working root and 4G compatibility which is exactly what it gives me also saves
a shit ton of battery.

